# Dependant medical dilemma for PR application



## tonyd555 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully someone my have encountered this issue and can offer some advice. I have a PR application being processed from within Canada and it has been delayed because my ex partner in the UK refuses to comply with the dependant medical for my son who she has sole custody of. Immigration Canada insists that a medical must be carried out even though my son is not included on my application and will not be joining me in the future. Furthermore, they have implied that they may be willing to waive the medical in the event that my ex (who has, until this point, been mostly unresponsive) provides legal documentation that she is the sole custodian of our son. Does anyone know what exactly constitutes legal documentation? Has anyone else experienced this, and are there other options to get the medical waived, in light of her refusal to assist my application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you're going to need a lawyer on this one. Your ex has sole custody therefore she has full control over what happens/is done to your child. Did you require to sign away your rights to custody? If so, don't you have documentation displaying her sole custodian status? I assume a court was involved so a lawyer may be able to get an extract of the judgement.


----------



## tonyd555 (Aug 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I think you're going to need a lawyer on this one. Your ex has sole custody therefore she has full control over what happens/is done to your child. Did you require to sign away your rights to custody? If so, don't you have documentation displaying her sole custodian status? I assume a court was involved so a lawyer may be able to get an extract of the judgement.


Thanks for your response. We split up just before she found out she was expecting my son and we lost touch. I paid child support but as far as custody goes I have no idea how it works.........


----------

